# PGR Season 2021



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey All! Temps are starting to creep up, and we are getting close to that PGR season. I leveled about 10 days ago, and it's about 90% filled in. Who has started so far this season and how are your results?!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Waiting to after my leveling which should be happening soon to start PGR.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I started mine about a month ago when I saw my 1st seed head. 1st season using it and was going with Tnex at .25oz/k rate and 225 gdd and I got some overegulation in a few places on my 2nd application. Dont know if I need to drop the rate down a touch or increase gdd a few days but I plan on letting it come out for a few weeks and then restarting.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I started mine about a month ago when I saw my 1st seed head. 1st season using it and was going on the .25oz/k rate and 225 gdd and I got some overegulation in a few places on my 2nd application. Dont know if I need to drop the rate down a touch or increase gdd a few days but I plan on letting it come out for a few weeks and then restarting.


With common, I'm surprised you experienced overregulation at that .25/k rate. I'm planning on mowing the night before starting with the .25/k rate on my hybrid. Adding 2oz/k FEature and maybe .125 N/k to help minimize the bronzing effect and praying the yard handles it well. The wife will be watching closely!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

My yards a mix of common and a common hybrid, probably 419. I dont know exactly what type of bermuda I have but some is definitely common with large node spacing.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I have applied 2 apps in the back yard already and one out front.
My common doesn't like .5per k. It will just about stop growing. Mowing will damage the grass and turn it yellow and it won't recover until the PGR wears off. It Makes it look like it has a fungus. The areas that got less PGR look great. I applied with plenty of Feature. Your results may vary.
Going to try and not apply anymore until I can level again.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Yep, I did Tnex at .25oz/K for the first time on 419 a month ago and it looked terrible for a LONG time. A month. Still got compliments but I thought it looked terrible. It didnt grow at all. I let it come out of regulation and "Oh My!!!" it is blowing up now. Its reaching for the sky!!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Would it be worth running a cycle of regulation and then time aeration and leveling with the rebound? Or better to do all that before starting PGR for the season?


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

I started using PGR on my St Augustine beginning in March of this year. Application rate of 0.16 oz/K dispersed monthly. Definitely notice vertical regulation and thicker, denser turf. No bronzing or anything like that. Kind of interested in bumping up the app rate but also don't want to go beyond what the label recommends (pretty low threshold for SA).


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I applied tnex for the first time on 2 of my larger lawns on the 17th. It's common bermuda that I cut to 1.25" with a zero turn mower. The label said to apply at .75oz/k, so that's what I did. Pretty much turned it yellow and it stopped growing completely. I have a big party on June 19th. I hope it bounces back by then. We have some good hot weather coming.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Well I noticed something is up with my gdd tracking. The greencast alert just had me reach 90% threshold but the greenkeeper had my application due 6 days ago when I sprayed. I've been using 225 gdd off 10c base for greenkeeper and using the 400gdd off 50f in greencast. I need to figure out why there's such a huge difference.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jacobpaschall said:


> I applied tnex for the first time on 2 of my larger lawns on the 17th. It's common bermuda that I cut to 1.25" with a zero turn mower. The label said to apply at .75oz/k, so that's what I did. Pretty much turned it yellow and it stopped growing completely. I have a big party on June 19th. I hope it bounces back by then. We have some good hot weather coming.


Eeek. That appears to be the high rate for common? Some suggest going in at a lower rate to reduce the initial bronzing from first application. Did you add any iron/N with it to counteract some of the bronzing? Any pics?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Is it safe to apply with Urea 46-0-0? and some iron all together?
I'm about to dump some Anuew at the lowest rate. So far temps in the Midwest are at low 70s


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> Is it safe to apply with Urea 46-0-0? and some iron all together?
> I'm about to dump some Anuew at the lowest rate. So far temps in the Midwest are at low 70s


I would say so. I've sprayed Urea and iron many times together. I've heard lots of ppl spraying with PGR, and encourage it to minimize the bronzing.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to apply with Urea 46-0-0? and some iron all together?
> ...


This is great Thank You!

I will mix all at the lowest rate to see how my TTTF reacts


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Anyone have any leads for a small quantity of T-Nex? Wanted to give it a try without dropping $175 on a lifetime supply for my smaller yard.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 19, 2018)

Here you go...

https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > I applied tnex for the first time on 2 of my larger lawns on the 17th. It's common bermuda that I cut to 1.25" with a zero turn mower. The label said to apply at .75oz/k, so that's what I did. Pretty much turned it yellow and it stopped growing completely. I have a big party on June 19th. I hope it bounces back by then. We have some good hot weather coming.
> ...


I will definitely do a much lower rate next time I use it. I put down 0.5# N and feature a week before I sprayed the tnex so I didn't add anymore with that tnex application. I don't mind mowing every couple days so I may just quit using it on my larger lawns I rotary mow. 
I will probably experiment on my hybrid reel cut lawns later this year though. This is a pic of the lawn in question from this morning. 
I cut it down to 1" yesterday in hopes to get new growth and maintain at 1.5" by mid June. 
Behind it is a newly planted area of Arden so disregard that.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

ShadowGuy said:


> Anyone have any leads for a small quantity of T-Nex? Wanted to give it a try without dropping $175 on a lifetime supply for my smaller yard.


Head to marketplace sub-forum.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Jonesy said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html


That is perfect. I didn't know it was the same stuff. Thanks!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Welp! I just went crazy and dumped all sort stuff to my yard  Hoping to deal with Summer stress

It has been 24 hours and so far no signs of burn :lol:


Anuew (PGR) 0.18 oz/1,000 sq ft


CarbonPro-L Two (2) oz. per 1,000 sq. ft


.5 lbs of Urea 46-0-0 p/gallon


1oz/k Feature 6-0-0 per gallon


2tsp Baby Shampoo per gallon


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> Welp! I just went crazy and dumped all sort stuff to my yard  Hoping to deal with Summer stress
> 
> It has been 24 hours and so far no signs of burn :lol:
> 
> ...


NIce! let us know how that turns out in the next few days. In a week or so (when the sand fills in more) I plan on putting down first application of Tnex in the evning at about .20/k with 2oz/k FEature, some humic/fulvic/sea kelp, and .5lb/k Urea. I'll water it in the next morning.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Welp! I just went crazy and dumped all sort stuff to my yard  Hoping to deal with Summer stress
> ...


I pretty much did the same on the evening 

I watered this morning and so far I see the seed heads already getting brown. I wasn't expecting the reaction that quick


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question for everyone. If I planted sprigs in April do you all think they will be rooted good enough for pgr in june


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Question for everyone. If I planted sprigs in April do you all think they will be rooted good enough for pgr in june


I'm sure it will be fine. I had a new area of sod installed on the 18th and on the 24th I sprayed one square of sod with TNex just to see what would happen. That one square is doing better that all the other sod.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Question for everyone. If I planted sprigs in April do you all think they will be rooted good enough for pgr in june
> ...


Imagine that. Thanks


----------



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

Well, I'm not an experienced sprayer by any means, and only running a 2gal Field King battery sprayer with stock wand/nozzle, but I'm in on PGR season. Went with a moderate rate of 0.25 oz/M for 419, tank mixed with 0.2#/M urea and 1 oz/M Main Event. Application logged in GreenKeeperApp. Guess I'll find out what I've gotten myself into over the next few days.


----------



## ryboturf (Jul 30, 2020)

Going to be doing my first PGR application this weekend. I keep my 419 around 1.5" with my Toro Super recycler rotary. I would love to take it down a bit more, but I have a huge leveling project on my hands before that happens. Anyway, does anyone have any application rate pointers for someone with a bit taller bermuda?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm new to the pgr game but I'd start at 0.25 oz/k. My 1st app at that rate was fine with no bronzing or negative effects. I think my re app was too soon as I've got a few bronzed spots that just don't look great in my front yard.

The areas that are discolored dont get the same amount of sun so maybe they are a little more sensitive.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I'm new to the pgr game but I'd start at 0.25 oz/k. My 1st app at that rate was fine with no bronzing or negative effects. I think my re app was too soon as I've got a few bronzed spots that just don't look great in my front yard.
> 
> The areas that are discolored dont get the same amount of sun so maybe they are a little more sensitive.


Use greenkeeper if your not already.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the pgr game but I'd start at 0.25 oz/k. My 1st app at that rate was fine with no bronzing or negative effects. I think my re app was too soon as I've got a few bronzed spots that just don't look great in my front yard.
> ...


I was with base 10c and 225 gdd.

I also used greencast with 50f and 400 gdd and I just got my greencast email alert almost 1 week after greenkeeper said I was due.

I can't figure out why there was basically a 1 week discrepancy.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Boy_meets_lawn said:
> ...


Yeah I understand I had a similar problem and I over applied my backyard didn't grow for almost three months. So now what I intend on doing is applying once a month and document the results


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

So far pretty happy with my crazy mix of:

Anuew (PGR) 0.18 oz/1,000 sq ft


CarbonPro-L Two (2) oz. per 1,000 sq. ft


.5 lbs of Urea 46-0-0 p/gallon


1oz/k Feature 6-0-0 per gallon


2tsp Baby Shampoo per gallon



BTW, I realize this is for warm grasses but heck why not share experiences :mrgreen:


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed PGR for the first time ever today on my TifTuf. Since it was my first time, I went on the lighter side using .17 oz/m. I also included 2 oz/m Main Event and .2# N/m urea. Might be too light but I would rather work up to it and not bronze my yard out and be gun-shy next time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Sprayed PGR for the first time ever today on my TifTuf. Since it was my first time, I went on the lighter side using .17 oz/m. I also included 2 oz/m Main Event and .2# N/m urea. Might be too light but I would rather work up to it and not bronze my yard out and be gun-shy next time.


You'll be in a good spot for the first application, but TifTuf is kind of odd with PGR at first.

I applied some Armada as well, but I usually never go over .25 per 1k. I did 20ML for 3K for my front, and that's around .225 I think, and did it with 2 oz per 1k of Feature and it's looked okay so far. No bronzing but does have this haze/sheen to the turf. I am cutting at .350, so keep in mind, the shorter you cut, the more you'll notice some bronzing in your turf. I think people over look that.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Sprayed PGR for the first time ever today on my TifTuf. Since it was my first time, I went on the lighter side using .17 oz/m. I also included 2 oz/m Main Event and .2# N/m urea. Might be too light but I would rather work up to it and not bronze my yard out and be gun-shy next time.


Less is more especially early in season and first few apps. I start on the 419/Tiftuf Bermuda around .
.12 to .15 oz p/k and have great regulation with zero bronzing at .50 HOC and 225 to 250GDD

Last year I didn't need to up it to higher dose until really late June at .25 oz p/k but by then turf is used to it. I think the label rates should really say cut in half for first few applications to allow turf adjustment time verses being kicked in the nuts right out of gate. To each his own.


----------



## ryboturf (Jul 30, 2020)

If there is bronzing, how soon will you notice? Hours, days?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

ryboturf said:


> If there is bronzing, how soon will you notice? Hours, days?


Few days and there's no mistaking it. Start low while monitor clippings and adjust up as needed based on suppression and clippings on your GDD schedule. I do use a higher rate or double pass on trim/fence areas to really put brakes on those areas

Learn to spray with early morning dew as markers and your applications will be perfect.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

@FedDawg555 @FATC1TY Thanks for the validation, I feel better hearing that. How quickly would I notice suppression? Will it be this application or not for a few weeks and a second application?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> @FedDawg555 @FATC1TY Thanks for the validation, I feel better hearing that. How quickly would I notice suppression? Will it be this application or not for a few weeks and a second application?


It starts working at 3 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> @FedDawg555 @FATC1TY Thanks for the validation, I feel better hearing that. How quickly would I notice suppression? Will it be this application or not for a few weeks and a second application?


You'll notice in a day or three. I'm usually mowing same frequency roughly 5 days after application if it's the first, and then it puts the brakes on.

I'll go from every other day, to every 4 or 5 days. I can mow the night before vacation and not mow for 7 days, and itll need an obvious cut but it won't scalp.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thru down a target rate of .125 on my zeon, as it is shaded and seems to 'stretch' (energy waste) so i thought I'd give it try

So far, no side effects and like the reaction. When I've gone heavier (near Bermuda levels), seemed like too much


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

I put down my first T-NEX app May 9 at a rate of 0.2oz/m. The lawn seemed to do really well over the last three weeks. Yesterday, I applied again and upped the dosage to 0.35oz/m. That may end up being a bit strong, as I was applying at about 0.25/m last year and it seemed ideal. But, I was using a new sprayer yesterday and haven't gotten my pace dialed in yet, so I ended up moving a bit too fast and had a gallon of mixed product left over. So I probably ended up spraying closer to 0.3oz/m on the lawn yesterday. I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Sprayed PGR for the first time ever today on my TifTuf. Since it was my first time, I went on the lighter side using .17 oz/m. I also included 2 oz/m Main Event and .2# N/m urea. Might be too light but I would rather work up to it and not bronze my yard out and be gun-shy next time.


Three days later and cut this evening. I definitely noticed growth has slowed compared to last week. Seed heads are still there, which I expected, so there is a white haze in some areas. The grass looks a little dull in color, even though I added iron and N to the mix but I am thinking that is just an adjustment to the first time being hit with PGR. Is this consistent with other's experiences?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed PGR for the first time ever today on my TifTuf. Since it was my first time, I went on the lighter side using .17 oz/m. I also included 2 oz/m Main Event and .2# N/m urea. Might be too light but I would rather work up to it and not bronze my yard out and be gun-shy next time.
> ...


First time apps tend to give me the biggest issue with bronzing. Lower rate + N or Fe and I'm usually good. It may take two apps to get the color you desire..but you avoided bronzing, so that's good


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> ...


@viva_oldtrafford Does the color come back from the grass becoming more tolerant of the PGR or should I increase the N or Fe on the next app?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> ...


The color will return. First apps tend to give the most bronzing. By limiting new leaf growth, your left with older, senescing leaf blades - which discolor as the die. Only once the regulated growth catches up will the discoloration go away (and new color will show up). Warmer weather will expedite this process. It won't be around very long. I always scale up on my first fairway / tee application. 8-10oz / acre to stary, then 12-16 going forward.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I'll definitely scale back my 1st few apps next season. I just hit mine out of the gate with 0.25 per 1k with N and Feature for 2 apps and the color is finally coming back. I was going to let it rebound and then re regulate but we have a week of rain headed in so I just reapplied at 0.2 and we will see how it goes.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Do y'all PGR peeps typically water the yard before applying, whether morning of app, or day before, just to relieve any stress on the grass during hot summer months


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Do y'all PGR peeps typically water the yard before applying, whether morning of app, or day before, just to relieve any stress on the grass during hot summer months


I try not to water my lawn at all. hope this helps


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Do y'all PGR peeps typically water the yard before applying, whether morning of app, or day before, just to relieve any stress on the grass during hot summer months


Water in either of those scenarios won't matter. If you need to water, go ahead - but there's no added benefit to watering ahead of time.


----------



## La24 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey guys, so I'm also gonna do my 1st application of pgr, T nex. But I'm a little confuse on how much water to use for application. The label says use a sufficient amount (ex. 0.5-4.0 gallons). Which is kinda weird, wouldn't 4 gallons compared to 2 gallons make it more diluted.

Anyways I'm just gonna apply on my backyard this year which is around 4,000 sq/ft.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

La24 said:


> Hey guys, so I'm also gonna do my 1st application of pgr, T nex. But I'm a little confuse on how much water to use for application. The label says use a sufficient amount (ex. 0.5-4.0 gallons). Which is kinda weird, wouldn't 4 gallons compared to 2 gallons make it more diluted.
> 
> Anyways I'm just gonna apply on my backyard this year which is around 4,000 sq/ft.


I usually do the label rate diluted with one gallon of water per 1k sqft.


----------



## La24 (Aug 15, 2020)

Live Oak said:


> La24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, so I'm also gonna do my 1st application of pgr, T nex. But I'm a little confuse on how much water to use for application. The label says use a sufficient amount (ex. 0.5-4.0 gallons). Which is kinda weird, wouldn't 4 gallons compared to 2 gallons make it more diluted.
> ...


Cool thanks! so I'll just add 1 oz to 4 gallons


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Sprayed mine a few weeks ago. Supposed to reapply on June 6th. So far it's suppressed the seed heads which were in full force before. I had to cut it with a rotary to knock them all down before I sprayed the pgr. They haven't come back so that's good. Ready to start double cutting in a crosshatch pattern.


forgot to say. I sprayed at .25 per 1k sq/ft. Didn't add any iron or extras. That's all I did last year and never got any bronzing so this year Im going to up it to .3 per and see what happens on this next go round.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

When do you guys apply the next app using the GDD model? Is it okay to spray around the 85-95% suppression mark since it takes a few days to kick in?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I set my GDD to 250 and let it run all the way out before reapplying. It doesn't immediately jump into rebound so you have a few days to get the new app down.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

So I leveled a few weeks ago and most of the grass has grown through, but there are a couple areas that were lower and are still in the process of coming through. The third picture was the lowest spot and is taking a little longer. Question is, am I expecting the old grass to grow up from underneath or spread from the sides more now? It's raining tomorrow and in the 90's for the foreseeable future. Since the word on the street is that PGR has little to no affect on lateral growth and the blades aren't showing on the fully buried bermuda blades, am I ok to PGR these locations?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> So I leveled a few weeks ago and most of the grass has grown through, but there are a couple areas that were lower and are still in the process of coming through. The third picture was the lowest spot and is taking a little longer. Question is, am I expecting the old grass to grow up from underneath or spread from the sides more now? It's raining tomorrow and in the 90's for the foreseeable future. Since the word on the street is that PGR has little to no affect on lateral growth and the blades aren't showing on the fully buried bermuda blades, am I ok to PGR these locations?


I would spray if it were my yard, the burried blades won't absorb much if any.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I agree with @Boy_meets_lawn. I'd go ahead and start regulating that at a low(ish) rate (around .20oz/1000sf).


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

PGR does not stop growth, it limits vertical growth. Your bermuda will still move horizontally and down via roots while the top needs to be cut less. You're fine to apply the spray and may see some benefit from it.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I agree with @Boy_meets_lawn. I'd go ahead and start regulating that at a low(ish) rate (around .20oz/1000sf).


Awesome. Thanks for the info and confirming what I wanted to do 

Mowed this morning and let it hang out for about 6 hours... just applied first app of TNEX at .2, 2oz/FEature, 2 oz fulvic/humic/sea kelp, .25 N. Praying for little bronzing :shock:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I gave it another go. I tried awhile back and it looked pretty bad for a month, so I let it come out of regulation to recover. So I'm starting back up at .20ish this time. What are you guys using to measure so precise within an ounce?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

There is rain in the forecast everyday this week. I'm off work tom and Tuesday and wanted to get my first app of the year down. It has rained almost an inch today. Can you apply immediately after rain or with rain in near future? Or will it just be a waste?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

DeepC said:


> I gave it another go. I tried awhile back and it looked pretty bad for a month, so I let it come out of regulation to recover. So I'm starting back up at .20ish this time. What are you guys using to measure so precise within an ounce?


Syringe

.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

La24 said:


> Hey guys, so I'm also gonna do my 1st application of pgr, T nex. But I'm a little confuse on how much water to use for application. The label says use a sufficient amount (ex. 0.5-4.0 gallons). Which is kinda weird, wouldn't 4 gallons compared to 2 gallons make it more diluted.
> 
> Anyways I'm just gonna apply on my backyard this year which is around 4,000 sq/ft.


@La24 You're correct the mixture is more diluted but it isn't "weaker" per se. If you evenly apply the correct amount of product to 1000 square feet of turf it will have the desired effect regardless of the volume of water that is applied. This gives you some room to calibrate for differences in spraying equipment and walking speed. There is a caveat that some products have stricter requirements for minimum carrier (water) volume so the label is your friend.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DeepC said:


> I gave it another go. I tried awhile back and it looked pretty bad for a month, so I let it come out of regulation to recover. So I'm starting back up at .20ish this time. What are you guys using to measure so precise within an ounce?


I use an old medicine cup from my kids. It measures in ml. There are just under 30ml in a fluid ounce.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> There is rain in the forecast everyday this week. I'm off work tom and Tuesday and wanted to get my first app of the year down. It has rained almost an inch today. Can you apply immediately after rain or with rain in near future? Or will it just be a waste?


Page 3 of the T-Nex label says that "Within one hour after application, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® will not wash off the grass foliage."

Time it, send it, and hope for the best!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

So I took my tnex rate down to 0.2 per 1k on my last app and the grass is looking better. Most if not all of the dullness is gone and its looking healthy again.


----------



## Nguyen1732 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello. This is my first season applying PGR. If I don't use greenskeeper app or the greencast app to time the GDD, would it be ok if I spray PGR every 2 weeks?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > There is rain in the forecast everyday this week. I'm off work tom and Tuesday and wanted to get my first app of the year down. It has rained almost an inch today. Can you apply immediately after rain or with rain in near future? Or will it just be a waste?
> ...


Thanks I'll be up at daybreak in the morning to track my steps in the dew as long as the rain window allows


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Nguyen1732 said:


> Hello. This is my first season applying PGR. If I don't use greenskeeper app or the greencast app to time the GDD, would it be ok if I spray PGR every 2 weeks?


Depending on the rate, yes.


----------



## Nguyen1732 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks. I'm going to do .25oz per 1000 of TNex


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Getting ready for my first ever PGR app. Going to start with .20/1000 of TNEX and 2oz/1000 of FEature. Trying to time it right between all of these rainstorms in Dallas. Hoping Wednesday morning gives the window I'm looking for. Is it bad that I'm kind of nervous!? I don't want to mess something up haha

One question, I just finished up my leveling project and starting to bring the lawn back down to .5" HOC. Do I need to wait until
I'm there and then apply? Currently at .625"


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > There is rain in the forecast everyday this week. I'm off work tom and Tuesday and wanted to get my first app of the year down. It has rained almost an inch today. Can you apply immediately after rain or with rain in near future? Or will it just be a waste?
> ...


Just finished spraying t nex at 6pm and the sky is now super dark and a few rain drops are coming down! (6:59pm now!)


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > jpos34 said:
> ...


You should be good. I've heard golf course guys say 21 minutes.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Had the exact thing happen to me too. Applied .67oz to my front yard and about 30 minutes later the bottom fell out. Applied under label rate incase it doesn't act right first go around.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

My lawn typically slams the brakes for the first app. It's kind of humorous actually as it freaks out and settles into regulation. I don't really ease into it either though, once the season starts, I keep it up at a constant rate, maybe bumping the rate every 4-6 weeks slightly.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Awesome! It kinda sprinkled for a little bit and then around 7:15 the bottom dropped out.


----------



## ryboturf (Jul 30, 2020)

I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ryboturf said:


> I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?


If you are tracking GDD I would reapply between 225 and 250 GDD.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

ryboturf said:


> I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?


great question... I just did my first application on 6/6. Now that greenskeeper is going away, I'm using an excel spreadsheet, but not 100% sure what GDD to set at for my hybrid bermuda at .2 fluid ounces maintained at .5" hoc. This is what I have put in so far and forecasted weather. Looks like almost every week currently based on 280 GDD.


----------



## ryboturf (Jul 30, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> ryboturf said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?
> ...


Would my HOC change that number at all? I'm not reel mowing.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ryboturf said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > ryboturf said:
> ...


Not at all... it's based on temperature's effect on the AI. Your rate may need to be higher for higher HOC, but it doesn't matter which mower you use. The rate of application effects the level of regulation but not the length of time.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> ryboturf said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?
> ...


Can you send me that spreadsheet?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> ryboturf said:
> 
> 
> > I sprayed mine about 10 days ago (.25 oz/1000) and fertilized yesterday. It was my first time to spray and I have this weird feeling I need to spray again soon. We've had quite a lot of rain lately. I see most people say they apply 3-4 week intervals. I have taken a look at GDD formulations also, which seems to back up my intuition. What should I do?
> ...


You recorded your temp in *F and put your GDD in *C. Should do both one way or the other.



DSchlauch said:


> Can you send me that spreadsheet?


It's posted 1 page back.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Guess I'm a moron, I don't see it .....


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

DSchlauch said:


> Guess I'm a moron, I don't see it .....


My bad. It was in another thread on here. I have too many opened. 

https://turf.webhosting.cals.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/211/2015/05/PGR-GDD-Tracker-v2.0.xlsm


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

@Bombers I put in the correct Fahrenheit temps where they are supposed to go. The GDD is pulling from the mean temperature minus the base temp (appears to be 53.8* built in) to get the GDD accumulation. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

SurpriseLawn said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.


Don't worry. As long as you don't make a GROSS mistake... The worst you'll do is cause spots to be brown/bronzed. Go low on the first APP. I use a Chapin 20V 4-Gallon Backpack Sprayer. I use it for all of my apps, it works good. I have a 5,000 sq ft lawn that I can spray it all if I fill the sprayer all the way to the top. (Holds about 4.6 gallons filled to the brim)


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

adidasUNT8 said:


> @Bombers I put in the correct Fahrenheit temps where they are supposed to go. The GDD is pulling from the mean temperature minus the base temp (appears to be 53.8* built in) to get the GDD accumulation. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


Your user defined GDD should also be in *F (~392 with the 200 you chose). The base 200 from sites and researches are in *C.

https://greenkeeper.blog/2020/02/18/turf-info-for-the-north-central-us/


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

SurpriseLawn said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.


My first app was in a 2 gal. Scott's hand pump sprayer  with Main Event iron and I underapplied t-nex rate.  :lol: 
Also, had half a gallon left after from screwing up my pace and ended up double spraying perimeter/edges as the label suggested because I didn't want to waste the rest.

Figure I would wake up to a sad lawn but no bronzing, got great supression, and instant believer. Don't be afraid and go for it, you're gonna regret not doing it sooner!


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

SurpriseLawn said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.


I would get a battery backpack sprayer like the chapin 4 gallon and some teejet nozzles. mark off 4k sq feet and fill up the tank with 4 gallons of water and walk it off. If you have a good amount left over after spraying the area, bump the nozzle up to the next size. inversely if you run out before you finish (or you can try again and walk a tad faster). If you're nervous about your first app, You can add in some blue marker dye to help you see where you've covered so you don't overlap/double spray too much.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Bombers said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> > @Bombers I put in the correct Fahrenheit temps where they are supposed to go. The GDD is pulling from the mean temperature minus the base temp (appears to be 53.8* built in) to get the GDD accumulation. Correct me if I'm wrong please.
> ...


This is awesome. I'll just use this thing. Where is the best place to get weather data? Green Cast?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > adidasUNT8 said:
> ...


I figure any H/Ls that you pull from a weather app would be okay.

But if you use Greencast, you can track cumulative GDD directly. Just record your start date and come back every few days and set the custom time frame and your GDD is calculated in the table. For my case I will be re-applying when it gets around 215-225. 
https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/home


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bombers said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


OK awesome. Thank you for that clarification! I thought you meant I was putting in the wrong degress in the formula. That makes much more sense.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a question. I applied T-nex on my front yard yesterday and my question is if I don't have any bronzing systems did I under apply? Or will this take a couple of days? Along with my T-nex I applied Sunniland Minors and N ext Green Punch. First time ever working with pgr's. Thanks


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

JustinWheat said:


> I have a question. I applied T-nex on my front yard yesterday and my question is if I don't have any bronzing systems did I under apply? Or will this take a couple of days? Along with my T-nex I applied Sunniland Minors and N ext Green Punch. First time ever working with pgr's. Thanks


If you don't see any bronzing then you are doing it right. Bronzing is from over-applying, usually it appears during the first few apps as your grass isn't use to it. It takes a few days to see the bronzing. I think I noticed it in the first week for mine.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I was looking to start PGR this year but have too much Sqft to spray currently. I was looking for a granular PGR to get my feet wet this year. Is the Anderson's Governor-G the only granular on the market now? https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/products/governor-g All the others I find in google link to products no longer available.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

agrassman said:


> I was looking to start PGR this year but have too much Sqft to spray currently. I was looking for a granular PGR to get my feet wet this year. Is the Anderson's Governor-G the only granular on the market now? https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/products/governor-g All the others I find in google link to products no longer available.


Stick to the spraying of this application. There will be much more information this way. Also the price difference will be MUCH cheaper.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

agrassman said:


> I was looking to start PGR this year but have too much Sqft to spray currently. I was looking for a granular PGR to get my feet wet this year. Is the Anderson's Governor-G the only granular on the market now? https://andersonshomeandgarden.com/products/governor-g All the others I find in google link to products no longer available.


2.6lbs of product per 1000K. 80 bucks a bag. 50lb bag I hope. 
A gallon of tnex is 160bucks = 128 oz. My bermuda takes .25 fl oz per 1000K.

Way way cheaper to spray.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Finishing up our fairway Primo app this morning on the front 9. 12oz/acre + 32oz acre of 12-0-0 with 8% Fe.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> SurpriseLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.
> ...


Do you have any issues with leaking while you're spraying with it filled to the top? Mine leaks if I get anywhere close to the top. Does yours have a rubber gasket inside the lid or something, mine doesn't


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

adidasUNT8 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > SurpriseLawn said:
> ...


Mine has a rubber gasket. I would not want pgr leaking on my back. I don't know if it's dangerous but in general I don't want chemicals getting on my skin.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@adidasUNT8 It does have a rubber gasket on top. The lid has a vent in it, so if I walk funny or tip the sprayer over it'll leak, but it handles the sloshing around without it leaking all over the place. 
I do have to get it on my back without tipping it. I sit it on a bench/table and get the straps in place so I am not tipping it while putting it on my back. As long as you put it on right, it won't leak on your back. 
I do have a water proof long sleeved jacket if I'm concerned. 
Also, I spray all of my APPs so I've developed a method. (I spray 2-4 times a month)


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Bombers said:


> SurpriseLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is the right place to ask this question. I have purchased T-Nex and have been wanting to apply it but keep getting cold feet as I don't want to screw up. My biggest concern is spraying it with to much/little overlap. What set-up's do y'all use to apply it? I have a cheap backpack sprayer, thus the reason I am nervous. Thanks for any advice.
> ...


Thanks to everyone for all the support! I sprayed the lawn last night so we will see how she comes along. I did a double pass with perpendicular lines so maximize my coverage. I also went with a lower dose, .20oz/k, to start out. I'm interested to see if it makes the lawn more dense...


----------



## La24 (Aug 15, 2020)

Did my first application yesterday, planned on doing .50 oz with 4 gallons for 4k feet. Bought a chapin 24v battery pack sprayer, I walked pretty fast, as fast as I could with 4 gallons on your back, haha. I only did half before the water ran out. So I had to refill and do the other half with 4 gallons. I think I need one of the teejet nozzles like you guys recommend. I just used the one chapin supplied.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Did my first ever application this morning, went with .20oz/1k of TNEX and 2oz/1k of FEature. Spraying with the morning dew was a great tip and I think I did pretty well with my coverage. Time to wait and see if any bronzing occurs. I couldn't find how to modify the GDD in greenkeeper app, can someone help? It's 225 and I was thinking of using 250, or am I okay as is?

Also, it's gonna be HOT today, should I put some water down here in a few hours (4)?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> Did my first ever application this morning, went with .20oz/1k of TNEX and 2oz/1k of FEature. Spraying with the morning dew was a great tip and I think I did pretty well with my coverage. Time to wait and see if any bronzing occurs. I couldn't find how to modify the GDD in greenkeeper app, can someone help? It's 225 and I was thinking of using 250, or am I okay as is?
> 
> Also, it's gonna be HOT today, should I put some water down here in a few hours (4)?


Change your "course" to Athletic Fields. Most features will be disabled since GK app going to subscription service next week anyways. You might want to log your apps with other methods mentioned recently...unless you plan to pay.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bombers said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> > Did my first ever application this morning, went with .20oz/1k of TNEX and 2oz/1k of FEature. Spraying with the morning dew was a great tip and I think I did pretty well with my coverage. Time to wait and see if any bronzing occurs. I couldn't find how to modify the GDD in greenkeeper app, can someone help? It's 225 and I was thinking of using 250, or am I okay as is?
> ...


Thank you!

I decided to spend the $10 per month. I felt that was fair and saved me the time spent manually tracking. I know that's not the popular opinion here so far, but $10 was worth it for me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@ReelMowLow74 When you're setting up your application, you can change the Default GDD of the "Add In" products on the same screen you would change your rate. It's not user friendly or logical at all. The new version may be different but I've converted to Greencast.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @ReelMowLow74 When you're setting up your application, you can change the Default GDD of the "Add In" products on the same screen you would change your rate. It's not user friendly or logical at all. The new version may be different but I've converted to Greencast.


Oh perfect that did it, thank you! It's when you add the application and pick the product/rate, etc. 👍🏻


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

Is the green cast website currently down for anybody else? Currently get "bad gateway" message when trying to check GDD


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just checked on my phone and it is working but sort of blinky and glitchy. Sorry for the non-technical terms. :roll:


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

How long do you guys run your PGR apps? I'm in central NC, so I'm guessing in to August? I recall last year about mid august the bermuda started to slow down just a bit. Was wondering how late in the season to apply if that had any affect on the "seasonal" slow down of the grass as well.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Until I get away with mowing once a week.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm usually spraying PGR into September if not October.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks guys -

I'm still fairly new to the whole PGR thing - did my very first app late June and about to apply another (yes I did let it rebound but I also did a HOC reset), but after the first app does it get better with subsequent ones?

I wasn't really impressed with how the grass looked after the first. It definitely slowed the vertical growth down which was nice, but it had an overall "dry" look and wasn't really "poppin" like bermuda in mid summer usually is. Anyone else get that?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

vallecrucis said:


> Thanks guys -
> 
> I'm still fairly new to the whole PGR thing - did my very first app late June and about to apply another (yes I did let it rebound but I also did a HOC reset), but after the first app does it get better with subsequent ones?
> 
> I wasn't really impressed with how the grass looked after the first. It definitely slowed the vertical growth down which was nice, but it had an overall "dry" look and wasn't really "poppin" like bermuda in mid summer usually is. Anyone else get that?


It's does get better. The first app, of the season kind of shocks it s little. That's why many will go a tad low on the first app and bump up after. The look you described is the bronzing.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It takes several cycles before you start seeing the other benefits apart from reduced vertical growth. I certainly would not make any judgements after just one app that you let go into rebound. It's definitely something you have to continue if you want to see improvement.


----------



## vallecrucis (Jan 20, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> It takes several cycles before you start seeing the other benefits apart from reduced vertical growth. I certainly would not make any judgements after just one app that you let go into rebound. It's definitely something you have to continue if you want to see improvement.


Just for my education - what (if any) are the downsides of "letting it go in to rebound" - aside from the obvious you have to cut it more often.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

vallecrucis said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > It takes several cycles before you start seeing the other benefits apart from reduced vertical growth. I certainly would not make any judgements after just one app that you let go into rebound. It's definitely something you have to continue if you want to see improvement.
> ...


I think the better question is why would you want to let it rebound each time? It can't be cost. A gallon of T-Nex will probably last a decade on 3000sf.

A big benefit of PGR is lowering stress on the turf by reducing mowing frequency and the amount you cut off. If I let my 419 rebound, I will not be able to keep up with the growth even mowing every single day. This results in scalping and stresses the grass. This also makes the turf more vulnerable to disease. You're not really doing yourself or your turf any service by treating and then letting it rebound before you treat again. You'll never see any of the long term benefits. The only logical reason to let it rebound is if you are doing a sand level and want to push top growth or if for some reason (drought stress, insect damage, or disease) you want a flush of growth.


----------

